# Just won a pair of B&W 601's on Ebay...



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

and don't know what to expect. From what I gathered online they appear to suffer from some issues with the upper frequencies being a bit "bright".Anyway, They'll be strictly for 2-channel PC use as soon as I upgrade to an LCD monitor since they're not shielded. But yeah, my guess is they'll be a monumental improvement over the infinity primus 150's I currently have serving the 2-channel PC duty.

As soon as I receive them I'll report back with some listening impressions...and if I am not too lazy i'll gather some measurements together  :neener:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I use a pair of these in our palm room... I believe mine are the 601i model. Or maybe it's the 600i... I guess I'll have to go look and see for sure, but they look similar. They sound pretty good for the purpose they serve, but I've never been critical with them.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

wow, I thought I was the only one using bookshelves for the PC ...

I'm currently using Polk Rti's myself.

please post before and after pics


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

sonnie, sweet! Mine are the 601 (1st series circa 97') and they did arrive today. They really do sound sweet!

Mike c, I guess you aren't the only smart person out there :bigsmile:
I didnt originally take notice to the fact that these are not shielded, so I'll have to wait until I upgrade from the CRT monitor to an LCD to use these as PC speakers if I don't get around to DIY shielding them first 
Either way I will take pictures and post them here. They're way smaller than the Primus 150's depth wise, but seem to provide a much smoother fuller bass response with less of that "kick" that i like about the 150's, but, it is a fair trade-off. I haven't had a chance to do much listening but they do sound great.

Oh, and they were hooked up to the A500 for playback. They certainly do not have a problem getting loud without showing any signs of strain unlike the primus 150's. :T But this is to be expected considering the price difference.


----------

